# Vos Animaux > Autres Animaux >  Un copain Crapaud

## fauve

Bonjour,

depuis environ un mois, un crapaud vient loger sur le seuil de ma porte d'entrée par tous les soirs de pluie + les soirs humides (et c'est bien fréquent en Normandie). Heureusement que pour ouvrir la porte de l'intérieur je dois la tirer et non la pousser, sinon il ferait un bon.
Lorsque j'ouvre la porte (comme ce soir où il pleut beaucoup), il cherche à rentrer dans la maison.
Mes chiens le reniflent et j'avais lu que les crapauds se défendaient en dégageant un gaz très nauséabond qui pouvait être très dangereux pour les autres animaux, dont les chiens. Quelqu'un peut-il me le confirmer ?

On dit que les grenouilles/crapauds aiment la pluie et que c'est pour ça qu'ils sortent par temps de pluie, mais pourquoi veut-il rentrer dans la maison dans ce cas ?
C'est toujours le même, alors je pense qu'il loge dans un creux "sous " la maison tout près de la porte d'entrée.
Il est très drôle en tout cas, on dirait un p'tit bonhomme, les mains et les pieds ressemblent incroyablement à les nôtres.

----------


## chachachoco

Tu peux peut être lui aménager une sorte de cachette devant la maison ?

----------


## fauve

Ca il l'a déjà sa cachette. Tout autour de la maison y'a des "terriers" de mulots et autres. 
Par contre, ça ne creuse pas un crapaud non ? Parce qu'en effet je ne vois pas trop où pourrait-être son abris. J'ai 2 crapaud dans mon regard (compteur d'eau) qui se situe à une quinzaine de mètres de la maison, je ne sais pas si c'est l'un d'entre eux. En tout cas non, je ne pourrais rien lui aménager du tout sinon mes 3 chiens qui chassent tout et nimporte quoi iraient vite tout démolire.

En tout cas, je me demande pourquoi il recherche la lumière et éventuellement à s'abriter de la pluie ?
Etrange, je ne sais pas quoi faire pour ce petit bonhomme.

----------


## phacélie

il aime l'humidité de l'air ( sa peau a besoin d'humidité ), il se tient près des maisons pour chasser les insectes qui sont " attirés " ( désorientés ) par la lumière, c'est peut-être juste pour ça qu'il essaie d'entrer quand la porte est ouverte  ::

----------


## fauve

> il aime l'humidité de l'air ( sa peau a besoin d'humidité ), il se tient près des maisons pour chasser les insectes qui sont " attirés " ( désorientés ) par la lumière, c'est peut-être juste pour ça qu'il essaie d'entrer quand la porte est ouverte


Ah ça expliquerait tout alors.  ::  
Moi qui pensait qui recherchait le contact.  ::  

Bon en tout cas, ce soir il ne pleut pas et ne fais même pas humide mais il est quand même là, toujours à la même place et il a réussi à rentrer dans la maison lorsque j'ai ouvert la porte pour sortir ma chienne. La panique ! J'avais peur qu'il saute, mais j'ai réussi à le pousser doucement avec la porte.

Un crapaud ne mange que des insectes ?
Je ne peux rien lui donner ?

----------


## pantitia

tu as aussi ce type de maison si tu veux le protéger
http://fr.jardins-animes.com/maison-gre ... escription

pourquoi veux tu le nourrir?
tiens tu as plus d'infos ici
http://monde-animal.over-blog.com/article-3975761.html

----------


## fauve

> tu as aussi ce type de maison si tu veux le protéger
> http://fr.jardins-animes.com/maison-gre ... escription
> 
> pourquoi veux tu le nourrir?
> tiens tu as plus d'infos ici
> http://monde-animal.over-blog.com/article-3975761.html


Merci pour ton lien. 
Il faut absolument que je trouve une solution pour l'éloigner de la maison :

"On ne peut cependant pas nier que les glandes qui entourent ses verrues secrètent un venin, parfois *capable de tuer un chat ou un chien*. Le plus souvent, lodeur nauséabonde suffit à repousser les autres animaux, mais *lorsque ce nest pas le cas et quun animal entre en contact avec ce venin, il se retrouve généralement paralysé*."

Ca fait flipper, hier ma chienne l'a bousculé et elle le renifle souvent aussi.

Effectivement, l'idée de le nourrir et de le protéger était une mauvaise idée.

Il existe un répulsif contre les crapauds ?

----------


## pantitia

je ne crois pas.. 
par contre pour te rassurer même si je n'aime pas dire cela, je connais une personne dont le chien a malheureusement tuer et manger un crapaud   ::  et qui n'a rien eu.. et pour ma part j'ai mon crapaud aussi qui fait le tour de chez moi et mes 5 chats qui sortent ainsi que mon chien, pas de souci.. 
mes parents ont toujours eu des crapauds dans leur cave également avec des chiens et des chats sans problème donc bon, ça ne me fait pas peur pour ma part.. 

je lui installe d'ailleurs cette maison cet hiver   ::

----------


## Khaine Dragonheart

Il y a un crapaud qui s'obstine à loger soit dans la cave (mais comment rentre-t-il?) Soit sous le tas de bois de ma maison de campagne. Je le prends souvent à la main pour aller le planquer dans une autre cachette humide avant que le soleil le déssèche comme un vieux pruneau. 

Je n'ai jamais eu de problème de peau ou de gêne.

----------


## phacélie

pareil pour moi :  mes chiens et chats cohabitent avec  les crapauds depuis des années sans souci .

je n'ai jamais songé à les nourrir ( les crapauds ) par contre, ils ont l'air de très bien se débrouiller seuls.
si tu t'abstiens d'utiliser des pesticides, ils trouvent de quoi se nourrir  :: 

leur venin n'est pas toxique sur la peau ( sauf s'il y a une plaie), c'est pourquoi on peut le prendre dans les mains.
 il l'est sur les muqueuses paraît-il.

----------


## fauve

Ca me rassure un peu oui mais j'ai quand même peur qu'il prenne peur un jour surtout s'il voit mes 3 chiens d'un coup le renifler. Et j'ai peur qu'il parvienne à rentrer de nouveau dans la maison, moi je n'oserais pas le prendre dans mes mains.

J'ai en effet arrêter d'utiliser du Round-up (j'avais essayé juste une fois pour désherber un peu mais ça n'a pas été efficace pour ma part) depuis que j'ai lu que ça faisait changer de sexe les crapauds. Etonnant hein ?

----------


## Bismup

Le crapaud est l'ami des jardins.... si tu ne veux plus qu'il vienne devant ta porte essai de lui trouver un coin  tranquille dans ton jardin....
Un jardin en bon équilibre est un jardin avec crapaud bien qu'ils soient pas beau  :Smile: 
Pour les chiens, moi les miens embêtaient le crapaud du jardin régulièrement, il ne leur est rien arrivé.... ils ont vite arrêté de l'emmerder... 
Après t'as quand même raison de te méfier.... mais je pense que tes chiens vont vite comprendre.....
Essais de lui trouver un coin plus tranquille.....

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Le venin n'est dangereux que si le chien le prend en gueule en fait...
Mais je ne savais pas que ça pouvait aller jusqu'à la mort!
Pour avoir vu ça plusieurs fois à la saison, des chiens qui avaient tué des crapauds n'ont aucune gène pour la plupart, mais d'autres salivent encore et encore au point d'aller chez le véto.
Je n'avais pas entendu parler de mort possible!

----------


## fauve

Je suis un peu beaucoup paniquée là, et très flipée. J'avais un peu "oublié" sa présence car je ne l'avais pas vu depuis 3 jours, et là je viens d'ouvrir la porte à mes chiens pour le dernier pipi avant le dodo et il est rentré direct mais la porte faisait tout de même encore barrage. Seulement, je ne pouvais pas le pousser en refermant la porte, il ne reculait pas du tout et je l'aurais blessé au niveau des pattes surtout.
Je me suis absentée 1 minute le temps d'aller chercher ma chienne pour la mettre dehors (elle refuse d'y aller d'elle même) et le crapaud a disparu. J'ai peur qu'il soit dans la maison ! Je ne l'ai pas trouvé dehors alors qu'il reste juste devant d'habitude. Je ne le trouve pas non plus dans la maison mais j'entend quelques bruissements aïgues. Je ne pourrais jamais aller dormir tout en me demandant s'il est là ou non, j'ai trop peur qu'il me saute dessus et je ne saurais comment le capturer...

----------


## pantitia

ah mince..mais non il ne va pas te sauter dessus.. tu as réussi à le faire sortir?

----------


## phacélie

ça ne te saute pas dessus un crapaud, il ne faut pas en avoir peur.

 si tu crains de le saisir à mains nues, tu jettes un torchon (ou autre tissu qui te tombe sous la main) sur lui pour le prendre sans entrer en contact direct avec sa peau.
 s'il est rentré, tes chiens devraient t'aider à le localiser, il peut se cacher sous un meuble.

----------


## Jessi

Alors tu as retrouvé le crapaud??

----------


## BebeStane62

Le crapaud l'a mangée !!!

----------


## pantitia

::   alors?

----------


## flopsie

des nouvelles ???

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Tu n'as rien à craindre de ce pauvre crapaud!
Mais s'il est entré, il faut le remettre dehors ou il va mourir!

----------


## fauve

Bonsoir, désolée pour les nouvelles en retard.
J'ai passé quelques jours à chercher partout, sous les meubles, dans les sacs...
Et rien de rien.
Et ce soir, le temps est très sec, mais Monsieur Crapaud est à son poste, toujours à la même place, soit en hauteur sur mon Hérisson grandeur nature, soit juste tout contre la porte sur la droite. J'effectue quelques travaux de peinture au niveau des bordures de portes et de fenêtres extérieures, mais le ponçage avec toute la poussière que ça engendre, ne le fais pas fuire pour autant.

En tout cas, une chose est sûre est que je ne serais jamais capable de le prendre dans mes mains même avec un torchon. J'ai une grosse phobie par rapport aux insectes, arrachnéïdes, et tous petits animaux sauvages d'extérieurs.

----------


## fauve

(Jessi, il est trop craquant Kenzo à la plage !! C'était ou ?)

----------


## fauve

Il fuit quand je l'approche trop près; alors quand je l'ai pris en photo, il a eu le temps de descendre de sa place. Mais je l'ai quand même eu entre mon Hérisson et min nain de jardin :


Il est tout plein de venin mais ça ne l'empêche pas d'être sur sa réserve. Tant mieux pour nous qu'il préfère fuire pour le moment.

----------


## fauve



----------


## vivelesbergers!

Ne t'inquiète pas il ne t'attaquera pas! lol
En tout cas il est joli dans son manteau ocre!

----------


## fauve

Je n'en reviens pas de ce que je viens de voir à l'instant. Je m'attendais à trouver comme d'habitude le crapaud en ouvrant ma porte d'entrée (surtout que là c'est gros orage et il pleut des cordes), mais non du tout, à la place je trouve un dizième de crapaud rikiki, un bébé crapaud si petit que je l'avais d'abord pris pour une petite feuille jusqu'à ce que ma chienne shoote dedans.

Mon crapaud serait-il en fait une femelle qui ne cherchait qu'à pondre ? Pourquoi si près d'un danger (humain + chiens donc pas mal de mouvements) ? Elle recherchait peut-être la luminière pour pondre ?

----------


## hatchiko

il est joli ce crapaud je trouve   ::  

est ce que (si c'est une femelle) elle aurait pu pondre dans un creux sous tes marches par exemple, au frais? ce qui expliquerai pourquoi elle reste là malgré les chiens... mais je ne connais pas vraiment les crapauds et leur fonctionnement  ::

----------


## phacélie

les crapauds se reproduisent  au printemps dans l'eau ( mare, étang), c'est à cette occasion que beaucoup d'entre eux se font écraser sur les routes en cherchant à rejoindre le point d'eau où ils se retrouvent pour les accouplements, les pontes y ont lieu et les tétards s'y développent jusqu'à métamorphose .
le petit  doit être un jeune de l'année  ::

----------


## oli83

::  il n'y a rien a craindre avec les crapauds ,dans mon jardin il y en a 6 ou 7 dont une très grosse femelle (environ 12 cm de long)  avec mon chien et chat aucun soucis il n'y touche pas ,est c'est plutot signe d'un jardin en bonne santé   ::   ::  bonne journée.

----------


## fauve

Je pense que mon chien a mangé le petit.  ::  

Lorsqu'il est rentré dans la maison, il venait de manger quelque chose et n'arrêtait pas de se secouer la gueule. Il a vomi toute la nuit partout...

----------


## pantitia

oh non   ::  ton chien va mieux?

----------


## fauve

Oui, heureusement. Il a rendu tout ce qu'il pouvait rendre cette nuit mais maintenant il va bien et mange bien. Merci.

----------


## fauve

Ce soir c'est un autre bébé crapaud qui squatte devant la porte. Je sais que ça n'est pas le même car celui-ci est marron foncé, alors que celui d'hier était beaucoup plus clair, presque jaune (d'ailleurs mon chien a vomi jaune).
Ils vivent juste à droite de l'entrée dans un trou contre le mur de la maison.

Je pensais qu'ils pondaient dans l'eau et que les tétards étaient ensuite livrés à eux-même. Là c'est comme-ci elle avait pondu devant ma porte !

----------


## Jessi

Etrange tous ces crapauds!!

Pour te répondre la photo était en Vendée chez les grands-parents de mon ex.... Merci en tout cas!

----------


## phacélie

souhaitons pour le toutou, si c'est le premier petit crapaud qui l'a rendu malade, qu'il ait compris qu'il faut les laisser tranquille ...

----------


## amiedesanimaux3

J'ai le même devant ma porte de temps en temps. Le soir, pr le dernier pipi des chiens, je les trouve à vadrouiller ds le jardin. Mais le poste favori est bien contre la porte d'entrée. Il d'ailleurs arrivé malheurs à un des bébés.....pas vu.....
Je les ai pris ds la main pr les éloigner, je n'ai eu aucun pb de venin.

----------


## Hagalaz

Ah, ce topic tombe bien, j'ai besoin de conseils en crapauds!

Aujourd'hui j'ai fais l'état des lieux pour ma nouvelle maison, et le compteur d'eau était sous un regard. Dans ce regard profond d'une 50aine de cm il y avait trois crapauds. Je ne pense pas qu'ils soient capables de remonter tout seul. Je n'avais vu jusque là que des crapauds bien portant mais là ils paraissent maigres (surtout un qui m'a au début fait pensée à une grenouille tellement il est fin).
Je pense qu'ils arrivent à se nourrir de limaces et de quelques insectes qui tombent là dedans, mais ça ne semble pas suffisant pour trois.
Je vous ferai quelques photos dans la semaine, j'y aménage lundi normalement.

Donc, dois-je les aider à faire des réserves? N'est-il pas trop tard pour eux, l'hiver approche...
Où dois-je simplement les relâcher?

----------


## phacélie

> Je ne pense pas qu'ils soient capables de remonter tout seul.


dans ce cas, aide les à sortir au plus vite de là .

----------


## Hagalaz

Ok, je vais essayée de trouver un endroit sympa où les relâcher alors, assez loin de la maison.   ::  
Et je regarderai de temps en temps voir si d'autres ne se retrouvent pas pris au piège également...

----------


## toutouill3

Bonjour,

J'ai un crapaud à côté de mon jardin, il a pas l'air en forme, enfin je sais pas mais il bouge pas. 
Je peux faire quoi pour lui ?

----------


## phacélie

j'espère qu'il a bougé depuis ?

----------


## toutouill3

Oui, il n'était plus là quand je suis retourner le voir

----------


## l'ange rouge

Alors que les grenouilles font de vrais bonds et peuvent donc fuir rapidement, les crapauds ne sautent pas. Ils rampent plus qu'autre chose. Ce qui fait qu'ils ne peuvent pas fuir quand ils sentent une menace. Ils préfèrent rester immobiles et font jouer leur capacité de camouflage.
C'est pour ça aussi que, prisonniers dans un trou, ils ne pourront pas remonter alors que des grenouilles pourraient y parvenir, en sautant.
Mes parents ont eu un crapaud dans le jardin pendant des années, qui a donc cohabité avec notre chatte, et tous les chats du quartier qui passaient par chez nous. Il n'y a jamais eu de soucis.
J'ai déjà pris plusieurs fois des crapauds dans les mains pour les sortir, et je n'ai jamais eu de soucis. J'avais entendu parler de cette histoire de venin dés qu'on le touche, mais devant l'absence de réaction, j'ai cru que c'était plutôt une légende qu'autre chose (qui va avec la réputation d'animal de sorcière, et autres joyeusetées)

----------


## Hagalaz

J'ai relâchée un des crapauds en début de semaine dernière (le mieux portant), le 2ème à la fin de la semaine car il c'était déjà remplumé (il y a pas mal de limaces, cloportes, araignées dans ce trou) et j'attends que le ptit dernier soit moins maigre pour le faire sortir également. J'ai pas revu les deux autres, j'espère qu'ils vont bien!

----------


## fauve

Bonsoir,

je n'ai pas donné de nouvelles depuis un mois et demi tout simplement parce que depuis que mon chien avait mangé un des petits de mon crapaud intrusif, je n'avais pas revu de crapaud, la paix royal !

Je pensais avoir cette paix pour un long terme, mais malheureusement non. Malgré que mon chien terrier âgé lui ait mangé un de ses bébés d'apparence "jaune" (je ne sais pas combien il y'en a eu au total, je pense peu), j'ai retrouvé "mon très cher crapaud" "dans son manteau ocre" (comme disait une rescuienne mais je ne me rappelle plus de son pseudo) directement collée à ma porte d'entrée.
Avant il restait sur le côté droit du rebord de la porte d'entrée mais maintenant il ne reste que devant l'entrée et cherche à entrer dans la maison à tout prix, à partir de 20h, même lorsque la lumière est éteinte il reste juste devant l'ouverture de la porte et entre vite dès que j'ouvre la porte.
Maintenant je prend la peine de le pousser délicatement afin qu'il ne reste plus dans la maison, mais avant il rentrait direct et allait se planquer sous l'étagère à chaussure (la première fois, j'ai mis bien 30 min à réussir à le sortir car j'avais peur de ce "visage non familier", grâce à mon balai (tout en douceur).

----------


## pantitia

tu n'as pas une cave ou une dépendant où il pourrait se protéger? il cherche peut être à s'installer pour l'hiver..

----------


## vivelesbergers!

Oui, je pense aussi qu'il se cherche un gîte pour l'hiver! Essaie de lui proposer une caisse en bois retournée bourrée de paille et semi-enterrée, pour voir s'il accepte de te laisser tranquille dans ton chez toi...

----------


## phacélie

je remonte le topic, c'est de saison: des  milliers d'entre eux se font écraser en voulant rejoindre leur plan d'eau natal pour s'accoupler :: 

...regardez les enfants ramasser les crapauds  et salamandres (à mains nues )pour les accompagner dans leur migration  :Smile:  







*Quand les crapauds prennent tous les risques pour rejoindre leurs dulcinées !*

http://www.notre-planete.info/actual...ds_voiture.php

----------

